# Babies 3 days old and All have Runny Poop



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I really need help with this. Maybe I am panicking I have 5 baby Goats all three days old. I see runny brown poop. its getting all over them and everywhere. I am constantly cleaning them and i have not been able to stop the runny poop. I started out with the milk replacer by Dumor. I have not fed them more than 2 litters at a time for fear of over feeding. 

after seeing the runs i changed to milk, caned goat milk mix and condense milk all combined. I still have not seen a change do i just allow their stomachs to get used to it. stop the milk all together and give electrolyte.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

stop milk for now...give them electrolytes with a pinch of baking soda ..pepto to calm and sooth the tummy and help firm them up....then once the poop is back to normal..begin feeding whole cows milk..
I should also add cd antitoxin....UGH..why I didnt earlier lol..any time baby has the runs..cd antitoxin is needed

each needs to be weighed to find out how much they need
weigh them then multiply that by 16 to get their weight in OZ..then multiply that by 10% to see how a day they should drink...divide that by four feedings...


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

give them spectam Scour Gard for pigs, it is to treat bacterial scours(orally, it is a red liquid). Switch to a better milk replacer. Does match by Land O' lakes works well, or ABS animals supplies sells a good brand on-line. 

Although my suggestion is different than Happybleats, I also agree with Happybleats suggestion, either plan should work. I have read a lot of negative things about the Dumor, you have to wonder how they can still be making it. Of course bottle babies do get runny poop pretty easy. Keeping them on a regular schedule and not over feeding is very important.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

happybleats said:


> stop milk for now...give them electrolytes with a pinch of baking soda ..pepto to calm and sooth the tummy and help firm them up....then once the poop is back to normal..begin feeding whole cows milk..
> I should also add cd antitoxin....UGH..why I didnt earlier lol..any time baby has the runs..cd antitoxin is needed
> 
> each needs to be weighed to find out how much they need
> weigh them then multiply that by 16 to get their weight in OZ..then multiply that by 10% to see how a day they should drink...divide that by four feedings...


How long do I do tis for? I did for 12 hours but it started again..


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

after 12 hours was it back to berries or just firmer..I usually go 12 -24 hours no milk...and sometimes longer, you want to see berries, super firm almost berries at least...keeping them hydrated is the most important while their tummies rest...cd antitoxin will protect the tummy from toxins


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

happybleats said:


> after 12 hours was it back to berries or just firmer..I usually go 12 -24 hours no milk...and sometimes longer, you want to see berries, super firm almost berries at least...keeping them hydrated is the most important while their tummies rest...cd antitoxin will protect the tummy from toxins


Even at 3 days old the poop is berries?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Awe..good point lol...by day three it can still be sticking together some, could still be yellow in color..pebbles should be forming..here is a pic of normal baby poop...you want to work on getting back to their normal poop 

http://goat-link.com/content/view/46/75/#.UX7y6LV3Z0M


----------



## TiltedEars (Apr 7, 2013)

I was glad to read this post & see the pictures of "normal" kid poop on that link above. We have a one-day old nubian boy whose butt was covered with pasty yellow poop tonight. He's being raised by his mom. Heading out now to scrub him up really well. His bottom looks no different from the pictures on that website, so I think we'll keep him clean & watch for it to firm-up. My CalfPro will arrive tomorrow. I'll feel better once we have that going into him.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Ursalesguru hows your babies tonight??


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

They are still running I see some bright green poop looks like grass but I know they are not eating grass. They are very lively and loud at feeding time. I am feeding a 6 pound baby goat who is 4 days old 4 ounces 4 times a day. I just want to get this right we have lost so much this year.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

its always best to pull milk when scours are present..they can not digest the milk. good quality electrolytes and a bit of pepto to sooth the tummy. A 6 pound goat should eat 2 1/2 oz four times a day. You could scooch it to 3 oz if his tummy still looks sunken in....Cd antitoxin is always a must when goats scour to keep the tummy from building toxins...
regular whole milk without anything added once baby is back to solid poop


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

thank you everyone..... I really appreciate the help and support. Its lonely out here where i am and help from a VET is hard to find.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

By the way the way this is how i came up with my feeding amount please tell me if I am correct? 6 pounds times 10% which gives me .06 I then times that by 24 hours giving me 14.4 I then divide that by 4 feeding's to get 3.6oz I know you mentioned 2.5 Oz soam i off somewhere?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

6 pounds multipliied by 16 to get weight in oz...=96 oz ..multiply 96 oz by 10%= 9.6 oz per day..divide that by 4 = 2.4 oz per feeding ...you can scooch that up a bit to 3 oz if baby still looks sunken


----------



## TorrGoats (Jan 3, 2020)

happybleats said:


> stop milk for now...give them electrolytes with a pinch of baking soda ..pepto to calm and sooth the tummy and help firm them up....then once the poop is back to normal..begin feeding whole cows milk..
> I should also add cd antitoxin....UGH..why I didnt earlier lol..any time baby has the runs..cd antitoxin is needed
> 
> each needs to be weighed to find out how much they need
> weigh them then multiply that by 16 to get their weight in OZ..then multiply that by 10% to see how a day they should drink...divide that by four feedings...


----------

